# some true system videos



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

RE Audio Truck 1 

RE Audio Truck 2 

Steve Meade Store Front


----------



## Sp3k-kid (Oct 21, 2005)

OMG!!!!
Can you plz tell me what kind of set up is running in that truck.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Sp3k-kid said:


> OMG!!!!
> Can you plz tell me what kind of set up is running in that truck.


That truck has waaayyy more than you or any of us can afford probably, I sure I know I cant. Its got 6 (maybe more) 12" XXX"s wich cost like 400 a piece and require about 1500 watts or more a piece. You may be able to afford the 2400 dollars worth of subs but think of providing power for those things. 6x1500=9000 watts RMS, So its going to cost at least 3000 dollars at the cheapest to power all those things, not to mention making the truck able to withstand that kind of pressure.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Sp3k-kid said:


> OMG!!!!
> Can you plz tell me what kind of set up is running in that truck.


Last vid is Steve Meade
http://www.termpro.com/asp/competitorstats.asp?Competitor_ID=33565&Season=0

First and 2nd vid...I've seen the truck before, the installer posted the pics on one of the audio forums, pretty sure it was SIN. 8-10 XXX 12's, not sure about amplification, I'll try to find the thread about the buildup.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

here ya go

Vehicle: 2002 Chevy Silverado Regular Cab
(1) Clarion VRX935VD 
(1) Planet Audio PLD6 6-ch 8V Line Driver
(8) Planet Audio BB1250.1 (Subs)
(8) Resonant Engineering XXX 12" Woofers 
(2) Phoenix Gold T300.2 (Mids)
(1) Focal Polyglass 6.5" Component Sets (doors)
(1) Focal Polyglass 5.25" Component Sets (kicks)
(1) Focal Polyglass 4" Component Sets (b-pillar)
(1) Stinger 35 Farad Hybrid Capacitor (Rear Amp Rack)
(2) Stinger 1 Farad Capacitors (Front Amp Rack)
(1) Stinger 230amp Alternator 
(2) Stinger SPV44 Batteries (Engine Bay)
(2) Stinger SPV35 Batteries (Front Amp Rack)
(2) Stinger SPV70 Batteries (Rear Amp Rack)
All Stinger Wiring and connectors. A lot of it. 
120+ sq^ft of Roadkill Extreme 
Q-Logic Kick Panels 
Crimestopper CS2015 Alarm 
Tracknet GPS Vehicle Tracking 


http://forum.carstereos.org/showthread.php?t=35301
http://forum.carstereos.org/showthread.php?t=36528


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

heres steve meades setup


Head Unit: 
* Pioneer Avic N-1 DVD, navigation unit (6.5” motorized)

Front/Rear Fill: 
* (2) Rainbow 4" mids
* (4) RE XXX 6.5" mids
* (10) RE Audio tweeters

Equalizer/Signal Processor: 
* Audio Control 6XS 6-way crossover
* Audio Control DQS Parametric EQ

Subwoofer(s): 
* (4) RE Audio MT 18"

Multimedia: 
* Pioneer 12 disc changer
* (1) Pioneer 6.5" touch screen
* (2) 7" headrest monitors
* Rear view camera
* XM Radio
* GEX 6400 TV tuner

Enclosure: 
* 30 cu. ft. with a 300 sq. in. port 20" long tuned to around 29Hz daily
* 16 cu. ft. tuned to 45Hz for competition as well as daily
* 20 cu. ft. tuned to 30Hz

Electrical: 
* (2) Dominick Iraggi 315+ amp alternators
* Optima Yellow Top
* (6) Odyssey PC 2150 batteries
* (11) 300A ANL fuses
* (2) 150A ANL fuses

Amplifiers: 
* (8) Rockford Fosgate BD1500.1
* Rockford Fosgate 700
[6.5" mids]
* Rockford Fosgate Punch 200
[tweeters]
* Rockford Fosgate Punch 200
[ 4" mids]


----------

